# Maxilla is the most misunderstood topic here



## Deleted member 12216 (Feb 20, 2021)

Whoever came up with the maxilla=everything theory has to be either braindead, was trolling hard or was asian and therefore likely had a flat profile.

Maxillary projection is NOT automatically associated with good growth. In fact one can have a decent jaw and decent cheekbones with a non hyper projecting maxilla (see Robert Pattinson). 

Contrary there are countless examples of projecting maxillas paired with terrible jaws, chins and cheekbones. 

Maxillary height and projection surely influence facial appereance but not to the point where it defines your appeal. Wake up if you still believe that in 2k21


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

W


Youthful said:


> Whoever came up with the maxilla=everything theory has to be either braindead, was trolling hard or was asian and therefore likely had a flat profile.
> 
> Maxillary projection is NOT automatically associated with good growth. In fact one can have a decent jaw and decent cheekbones with a non hyper projecting maxilla (see Robert Pattinson).
> 
> ...


Watch facehacking the science of attraction.

Once your done come say your shit again.


----------



## AcneScars (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> W
> 
> Watch facehacking the science of attraction.
> 
> Once your done come say your shit again.


Greycel fight


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> W
> 
> Watch facehacking the science of attraction.
> 
> Once your done come say your shit again.


I watched it years ago and the guy did not get anything. All he showed was decently boned persons with projecting maxillas and poorly boned persons with flat maxillas


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 20, 2021)

greycel post


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

Youthful said:


> I watched it years ago and the guy did not get anything. All he showed was decently boned persons with projecting maxillas and poorly boned persons with flat maxillas









Just have bones.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> View attachment 998109
> 
> 
> Just have bones.








Look at this ugly subhuman bro!


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> View attachment 998109
> 
> 
> Just have bones.


This shows bad bone formation just LOL at thinking her big gonial angle is CAUSED by the flat maxilla. Her everything is recessed fucking get it already


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> View attachment 998110
> 
> 
> Look at this ugly subhuman bro!


most people have that maxilla yet he is better looking than 99percent because he has an insane eye area and insane cheekbones. Get over it.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 28, 2021)

Youthful said:


> most people have that maxilla yet he is better looking than 99percent because he has an insane eye area and insane cheekbones. Get over it.


most people dont have that maxilla


----------



## Timelessbrah (Mar 14, 2021)

You are wrong OP.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 14, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Whoever came up with the maxilla=everything theory has to be either braindead, was trolling hard or was asian and therefore likely had a flat profile.
> 
> Maxillary projection is NOT automatically associated with good growth. In fact one can have a decent jaw and decent cheekbones with a non hyper projecting maxilla (see Robert Pattinson).
> 
> ...


i have tried to say this some time ago


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Mar 14, 2021)

shit thread after shit threads


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 23, 2021)

Youthful said:


> Whoever came up with the maxilla=everything theory has to be either braindead, was trolling hard or was asian and therefore likely had a flat profile.
> 
> Maxillary projection is NOT automatically associated with good growth. In fact one can have a decent jaw and decent cheekbones with a non hyper projecting maxilla (see Robert Pattinson).
> 
> ...


Maxilla is everything. Stop this.

All unattractive features point to the maxilla

the maxilla is the most important bone in the face 

Three things to the maxilla:Width, height, and projection 

width of the maxilla determines how many teeth show which is why MSE improves ur smile 

when the maxilla upswings the mandible has no choice but to upswing to meet it 

maxilla provides support for the eyes


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Mar 23, 2021)

Youthful said:


> This shows bad bone formation just LOL at thinking her big gonial angle is CAUSED by the flat maxilla. Her everything is recessed fucking get it already


bad bone formation you have no idea what ur talking about

the maxilla is everything

the maxilla is the layout of all your other features

do a side profile of ANY MODEL, any model do the maxillary triangle and they are all projected and good


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Mar 23, 2021)

Youthful said:


> This shows bad bone formation just LOL at thinking her big gonial angle is CAUSED by the flat maxilla. Her everything is recessed fucking get it already


I want to be polite with greycels, since they dont know better.

The reason why her everything is recessed, is because her maxilla melted down and as the result, everything else followed.

Maxilla is the foundation that holds everything above it in the correct/ideal position. If the maxilla doesnt have proper support from tongue muscle + suprahyoid muscles (these are often underrated, but theyre also important), it will melt down and flatten. As the result everything else will collapse, following the downward recession of the maxilla. Maxilla=midface holds the upper face in the correct/ideal position, if you take away the midfacial support, the upper face melts down.

Recessed and very rounded forehead, flat browbone/browridge, flat and downwards melted orbital bones, flat zygomatic bones, crooked nose with down turned nose tip- these are some of the results of a recessed maxilla.

I do agree that the maxilla is not everything. It is possible to look very good with an average or slightly below average maxilla. I do think jaw area + eye area are the most important thing and are everything. However, the maxillary developement plays a big role in how the eye area and jaw end up developing. It truly is the foundation for the other 2 most important things to develop properly.

As someone mentioned above, if maxilla is in optimal position, the mandible will grow accordingly to match the position, which means it will also develop in the ideal way.

best looking ppl most of the time have perfect maxilla, its not just a coincidence. And the opposite is true as well- most ugly ppl usually have recessed maxilla and as the result "recessed everything" as you pointed out correctly. So theres really not much room for arguments against the importance of the maxilla.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 23, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> I want to be polite with greycels, since they dont know better.
> 
> The reason why her everything is recessed, is because her maxilla melted down and as the result, everything else followed.
> 
> ...


Wow so does the maxillary development affect the forehead? A reccessed one causes the forehead to become rounder?


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Mar 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Wow so does the maxillary development affect the forehead? A reccessed one causes the forehead to become rounder?


Ofcourse it does, what else lol. Its the single biggest influencing factor for the forehead development and shape.






Notice how the forehead becomes more rounded and longer, with continuous recession of the maxilla.

Also MAKE SURE to watch this video, the guy mentions some other things that are affected by maxillary development or maxillary recession to be more precise:


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Mar 26, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> bad bone formation you have no idea what ur talking about
> 
> the maxilla is everything
> 
> ...


Maxilla alone never made a slayer. You need genetics and prenatal t for prominent cheekbones, eye area and mandible+ chin


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Mar 26, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Ofcourse it does, what else lol. Its the single biggest influencing factor for the forehead development and shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true, there are tons of girls with rounded foreheads and prominent mandibles and maxillas. Meanwhile my forehead is slightly sloped and super straight yet my jaws arent that prominent


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

lmao, man has some forward growth even if you tilt the photo. Cope but I hope that your face says otherwise. Regardless this guy was a heart-throb during the twilight years. I don't think women fawn over him now...

He's good looking but idk man, not cream of the crop...


----------

